# Living Next to Pigeons



## PKShep (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello Folks,
I am quite an uneducated indivudual when it comes to pigeons, so please go easy on me...

I am currently looking for a long term family home with my wife. We feel in love with a house just the other day, but there was one thing that caused us to hesitate...I noticed the next door neighbour had a fairly large coop in his backyard with pigeons. This coop is positioned in the back corner of his lot, right up against the shared fence with the house we are interested in. I thought it was just a storage shed at first, but when I got closer I realized it was much more then that. It is not a huge backyard, it extends about 20ft from the back of the house, but it is fairly wide, perhaps 50ft or so. 

We do love this house, but since we don't know what it would be like living next to Pigeons, we are uncertain if we should make an offer. Can anyone help answer the following questions?

1) The area seemed pretty clean when we were there...but should we expect to be surrounded by pigeon droppins on a regular basis?

2) How often would they fly around the neighbourhood, and generally at what times?

3) Are they noisey at all? Would it disturb our sleep?

4) We have a dog (Wheaten Terrier), a fantastic animal, but he is known to be a bit anxious and barky at times, so we are concerned that he may not be able to relax and enjoy our backyard with a coop next door. Is this something to be concerned about?

5) Is there generally any smell that we should be concerned with at different times of the year?

Any advice you may have would be great. Just looking for the honest truth from some experts. My wife and I both love animals, so we are defintely not completely turned off by the idea of living next to pigeons, but we just want to know what to expect.

Thanks anyone who replies...much apprecaited!

PS


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Personally I'd talk to the guy and see if he'll show you around & explain what he does & you can see his setup . I think he's as concerned about getting a good neighbor as you are . He might have show birds & not even fly um . I also think he'd like to know how noisy your dog really is . Best to find out who , what & why before you move in . Good luck


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome! and THANK YOU for being a smart investigator!!!

I completely agree with Ross. Stop by, introduce yourselves, and see if even the owner is someone you'd get along with.

You might have a wonderful neighbor on your side of a sharing fence. Given the chance, I'd go for another pigeon fancier over another dog... Dogs can be barkey and interrupt sleep. Ownership and being a good neighbor is especially key here. I've been on both sides of this fence. A neighbor at one point with a dog that had obvious issues (eating wood fence planks to 'get to you' - not in a friendly way, tearing up and down the fence line so much that I couldn't relax). But I've also had a 'barkey' dog, and I will say her particular voice was much like nails on a chalk board.... I had to work diligently to be a good neighbor with her.



1) The area seemed pretty clean when we were there...but should we expect to be surrounded by pigeon droppins on a regular basis?

I won't say no, BUT I will say, a lot of this comes down to what kind of pigeons he has, if he lets them out (much if any) and what he has trained them to do.
Personally -- I went and had a nice chat with all my neighbors when I got my birds. I explained what I was trying to accomplish, what they should and could expect, and what they could do should they have issues with my birds -- Call me, I'll come get them -- be it by tossing a tennis ball (or even a basket ball) near them on the roof if that was acceptable to the neighbor (make them fly home). They could do the same thing with tossing a ball near them. My personal goal is to give "NEW BABIES" one week to learn their home area. If they persist on sitting on a roof after that I'd get a ball out (have not had to do this yet, and with more 'adult birds' out with the young, it's less likely to happen in an 'established' loft). I don't want them on my roof either... They have their own house, and thus, their own roof. They can sit there. Mind you, many serious racers just fell over from a coronary there... They (often but not always) don't want their birds 'roaming' they are to be out 'racing' or in their loft. period. No hanging around at all...

What did the roof look like for the house you were looking to purchase? What about the surrounding homes?? (signs of poop, take binoculars, ask your home inspector what he sees while he is up there) I'd also ask the other neighbors around you how neighbors get along in the area, and if the birds are an issue to them or others.

2) How often would they fly around the neighbourhood, and generally at what times?

This could vary, if hawks are out, we keep birds in (as a whole group of fanciers). We also tend to mix up when they go out to keep hawks 'out of the loop'. But pigeons don't fly in conditions near dark, or before daylight (mine expect me to bring them coffee in other words, they are not roosters lol). Many fanciers fly the flying types of pigeons (non show) twice a day. Once in the am, once in the afternoon. Some 'free flight' where the birds are allowed to come and go as they please -- but there are far less of these situations in my opinion.

3) Are they noisey at all? Would it disturb our sleep?

Homing Pigeons (in my opinion) are quiet. The only time they really make noise is when they are 'breeding'. Many people enjoy the cooing that goes on at this time. Still, not loud... You may not really notice it even. Many fanciers keep their sexes apart, limit the breeding etc.

4) We have a dog (Wheaten Terrier), a fantastic animal, but he is known to be a bit anxious and barky at times, so we are concerned that he may not be able to relax and enjoy our backyard with a coop next door. Is this something to be concerned about?

Yes, and no. A lot will depend on the pup. If he has the ability to see the birds move -- its a possibility. What type of fence is it? Mine is a border collie for example. When I first got the pigeons if they flew from one side of their 25 ft long aviary to the other side, it was enough to get her going (Keep in mind, collies are often hired to 'move' birds from airports so that geese and other things don't get sucked up into engines... So they naturally wish to 'move' my birds. I worked with them, and we all do fine now. Dogs relax (including a bird dog - lab who does hunt) and the birds relax. Granted fence lines do not meet, but there is a LOT of eye contact and it's only wire fencing for both - birds and dogs (chain link) - I'm on rural acreage.


5) Is there generally any smell that we should be concerned with at different times of the year?

Typically, I will say no. Not sure where you are in the country, but I'd still say no. The smell would come from dropping that would have ammonia in them. I have been in some pretty well stocked coops of bird ****, and there still hasn't been much smell. If the floor (should you gain access via the neighbor) is dry then you really shouldn't have an issue.
If the floors are wet or damp, you'll smell it when you walk in -- possibly. I have never smelled a bird loft as bad as a home with a cat box!! But if the loft was as bad as some of the houses I've known to have poor 'cat hygiene' the birds would be ill, possibly not returning, or even dying... Much more likely to see a 'stuffy loft' than a bad smelling loft. Much like a home, ventilation is key for anyone (including us) and pigeon folk know this. Ventilation makes for healthy birds -- and also lack of smell.

Things I'd ask the owner --

How many pigeons and what kind, does he have now. WHAT IS THE SIZE OF HIS LOFT?? If you know the size and the type and number of birds, we'd be able to tell you if the birds were to be likely 'over populated' for the space and conditions. Thus giving you a better idea if there was a 'red flag' with the neighbor and your property... 

What were his past numbers and breeds? Does he entertain any changes in the years to come -- change in number or breeds.
Is he part of a club, does he race? (how serious is he about his pigeons, does he spend lots of time with them to do well in racing/showing them is what I am getting at. The more he's into his birds, the more on top he is about not upsetting neighbors is my thought).

I know this is VERY long, but I just can't thank you enough for already being a GOOD neighbor that hasn't even truly committed to this property you viewed. I truly pat you on the back for taking the time to reach out to us for some answers/education and wish more folks did - regardless if they were thinking of 'getting into the pigeon life' or not. I'd be happy to answer further questions should you have them. I spent over a decade in the real estate industry and pigeons on two sides of the USA. So I have possibly a unique perspective this way. The old saying, "You can't buy good neighbors" goes both ways. For those established around a house for sale, as well as a new friend looking to come into the 'fold' of a neighborhood.

Good luck!


----------

